# Sticky  Drip acclimating fish



## jrman83

There is a lot of talk about drip acclimation on here and for someone new to some of this you may not know what it involves and how easy it is. 

First off, drip acclimation is a way to _*slowly*_ get the fish that will inhabit your tank to get accustomed to your water. A severe ph shift from the water they came from to your water is enough to kill some fish and is known as ph shock. Since I have been using this method my losses a day or two after the fish store have decreased by probably close to 80-90% and the fish doesn't go to one spot and sit for a few days. They are very active immediately - usually. Shyness is inherit with some fish.

Anyway, I thought I would explain with pics what is involved. You will need about 6ft of ailine tubing, some tape (preferrable, but not required), a bucket that is used only for aquarium stuff, and a piece of wood (can be substituted).

You start with your bag of fish. Cut the top off and pour out a little bit of the water. Take the fish and pour them gently into the bucket (you will need to tilt the bucket and then place the block of wood underneath to prop it up.


Place it in front of the tank the fish are going to.




Take the airline tubing and tie 3 overhand knots into it and pull them a little tight, but not too tight. Stick one end of the hose into the tank and the other end into the bucket. Tape down both ends. Suck on the bottom end of the hose to start a siphon (use your own method if you don't want to put your mouth on the hose). Once the water starts flowing, tighten the knots you made previously until you get about 1 drop per second into the bucket. You may need to really tighten them down and can even include a 4th knot if needed.



Once you have flow established and everything is secure, cover the bucket to keep out most of the light. After about 2hrs, net the fish out of the bucket (do not pour the water in your tank) and place into your tanke. I usually take a mental note the water level that was in the bucket before I started dripping water into it to give me an idea of how much has dripped from the tank. You want it to be mostly your water by time the 2hrs has gone by. Once you put in the tank, keep the lights out for minimum 1hr.

***EDIT** *One thing to be concerned about during the Winter time period is how cold the water gets during the drip period. I keep my house at 65F during the Winter and using such a small amount of water, it chills pretty fast despite close to 80F water dripping into it. So, I have increased the drip rate and reduced the acclimation period to keep the water from getting too cold. You don't want it to be a temperature shock when the fish is put in your tank. 



That is all that is needed. This is slightly a pain to accomplish, but once you see how you start losing less fish right after you buy them you'll want to do this every time.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

good post!


----------



## Gizmo

There are also plastic airline needle valves that you can buy for cents on the dollar at most LPS's that will make controlling the flow much easier.

I've always dumped the bag with fish into one of those clear plastic hang-on-the-side holding containers and floated it in the tank to equalize the pressure, and every time I think of it I'll go and spoon some water from the tank into the container. When the container's water level is overflowing, I just up-end it into the tank. This way not only are you drip-acclimating, but you're equalizing the temperature as well.

Oh, and +1 for the light ideas. I hadn't thought of that but it makes sense that high light levels would stress a fish out.


----------



## jrman83

Drip acclimating using this method doesn't require you to float the bag as the temp is adjusted as well as your water drips in. I have seen video of floating the bag first before doing this method, but believe it is overkill.


----------



## snail

Thanks, well described and illustrated. It is well worth the effort to use this or a similar method.

I've also had good results doing more or less the same thing but without the tube, just adding a cup of water at a time.


----------



## James0816

[email protected] said:


> There are also plastic airline needle valves that you can buy for cents on the dollar at most LPS's that will make controlling the flow much easier.


I use these for all my acclimations and water changes. Highly recommend to use them over the knot method as it will be much easier and can precisely dial in the drip rate. Don't get me wrong, the knot does work, but can be a bit of a hassle.

You can pick up a pack of them for cheap.


----------



## snail

I don't find the knot too hard to get right. It is important to make sure the tube won't come out of the bucket, yes I've done it , not too much harm done but had a puddle to clean up!


----------



## jrman83

snail said:


> I don't find the knot too hard to get right. It is important to make sure the tube won't come out of the bucket, yes I've done it , not too much harm done but had a puddle to clean up!


LOL, I can never find tubing limber enough to not have to tape it down. The knots work for me and my lfs doesn't sell the valves. I have seen these :Proper Handling of Aquarium Fish: New Fish Acclimation Kit but just have never made the move to buy one or two. I have had 3 buckets going at once.


----------



## majerah1

Very nice write up!For keeping the tubing in the bucket I use a clip.One of those black metal ones,where if you flip the handle down it cant be unclipped.It is the perfect shape to hold the tube secure and allow the drips without interruption.I also use the drip valve,and a piece of rigidtubing in a U shape to keep the other end in the tank.

And +1000 for the light thing.Especially if you get fish shipped.They are in a dark box for a day or so,so the light is very blinding and stressful.


----------



## Kibblemania1414

wow! i love it! i will definitely use this method next time


----------



## Kibblemania1414

and also.. nice corys


----------



## tjhintze

Thanks for sharing. I will be using this in the future.


----------



## ReStart

I like this technique and will use it in the future. I keep 2 gallon black buckets around for general tank use and think the black will help with the light issue. I do have issues with the stress caused by netting, so just pouring them in might be better in that sense. The contra to that is "their" water get mixed in with my "perfect" water. lol.


----------



## majerah1

ReStart said:


> The contra to that is "their" water get mixed in with my "perfect" water. lol.


This problem I had for awhile.If you drip acclimate them in something smaller(I use the cylinders from the 100 disc DVD spindals)then once you get it half your water and half the old water,pour out 3/4ths of that and drip more.Then you wount be pouring very much of the old water back in.


----------



## Scuff

James0816 said:


> I use these for all my acclimations and water changes. Highly recommend to use them over the knot method as it will be much easier and can precisely dial in the drip rate. Don't get me wrong, the knot does work, but can be a bit of a hassle.
> 
> You can pick up a pack of them for cheap.


You can also pick up the flow adjusters for IV units at a medical supply outlet, they're great for dialing in the driprate right to where you want it.


----------



## holly12

*This thread should be 'stickied'*

This is so great! Thanks! I'm going to be using this for sure! And just realized I have an extra valve - bonus!

And I like the idea of dumping some water out then re-filling so that when you do pour the fish in, very little store water gets in the tank.... much easier than netting the fish!

Question: If you buy several fish and they are in different bags, can they all go in the same bucket? For instance, my next tank will have 3 different types of fish (Honey Gouramis, Harlequin Rasboras and Panda Cories, with 4 Onion Nerite snails).... and I've only got 2 buckets.... For those of us with limited space and resources, lol. I'm hoping yes, since they will be blacked out with the towel? But then.... I guess we don't add all the fish at once either..... so never mind, I kinda' answered my own question, lol.


----------



## susankat

It's stickied now. Need to remove the bumps in it though.


----------



## Pigeonfish

I have a question, I understand the acclimation for when you're adding fish, How would I do it for a water change?

Let's say I want to do a 10% water change. I put 10% in a bucket, I let it drip for two hours.

Then I take out 10%, and put the acclimated water in?


----------



## James0816

The way I do it...

- Draw out 10% from the tank as your water change
- Drip in the amount to replace it with aged water.


----------



## Gizmo

Pigeonfish said:


> I have a question, I understand the acclimation for when you're adding fish, How would I do it for a water change?
> 
> Let's say I want to do a 10% water change. I put 10% in a bucket, I let it drip for two hours.
> 
> Then I take out 10%, and put the acclimated water in?


Are you talking about doing a PWC at the same time as adding fish? I wouldn't recommend it - too much stuff going on at once, if you ask me.

Otherwise, I just siphon new tap water into the tank with my gravel vacuum hose.


----------



## Pigeonfish

Gizmo said:


> Are you talking about doing a PWC at the same time as adding fish? I wouldn't recommend it - too much stuff going on at once, if you ask me.
> 
> Otherwise, I just siphon new tap water into the tank with my gravel vacuum hose.


Nope, just when doing a regular water change, or do I even need to do it?

I just saw someone mentioning doing it, so I'm unsure.


----------



## Gizmo

My thoughts are - add water slowly, but not too slowly. Otherwise, you're just wasting your time sitting there waiting for 10 gallons worth of water to drip into your tank. Using a 5mm diameter siphon hose, I get 10 gallon PWC's (33% of my 29 gallon) out of the tank and fresh back in in about an hour, with some time thrown in for pruning and hardware maintenance.


----------



## Pigeonfish

Gizmo said:


> My thoughts are - add water slowly, but not too slowly. Otherwise, you're just wasting your time sitting there waiting for 10 gallons worth of water to drip into your tank. Using a 5mm diameter siphon hose, I get 10 gallon PWC's (33% of my 29 gallon) out of the tank and fresh back in in about an hour, with some time thrown in for pruning and hardware maintenance.


I have an air pump tube with a valve. I should add a gallon of new water with a gallon of my tank water? And just let it drip into my tank for an hour? It's a ten gallon tank. I always did water changes by just dumping the dechlorinated water into the tank. So bear with me if I'm not getting it still. :3


----------



## jrman83

Adding water slowly is not necessary, really. You really come to realize this when or if, you move up to a large tank. On Fridays I change water to a 125g, 75g, and a 29g. It takes long enough without trying to worry about that as well. I could see it maybe for a little 5g shrimp tank or something like that. Everyone has their own way, but my guess is you would learn to not worry about it over time.


----------



## Gizmo

Siphon some tank water out, water your garden or whatever with it.

Fill buckets with tap water, dechlorinate said tap water.

Siphon new water into tank. Or just dump, if you're lazy or in a rush. Just be careful about osmotic shock. Don't worry about mixing or anything like that.


----------



## Pigeonfish

James0816 said:


> The way I do it...
> 
> - Draw out 10% from the tank as your water change
> - Drip in the amount to replace it with aged water.


Sorry, I missed your post James... but that makes sense. 



jrman83 said:


> Adding water slowly is not necessary, really. You really come to realize this when or if, you move up to a large tank. On Fridays I change water to a 125g, 75g, and a 29g. It takes long enough without trying to worry about that as well. I could see it maybe for a little 5g shrimp tank or something like that. Everyone has their own way, but my guess is you would learn to not worry about it over time.


Thanks for the response. I just figured since I have a small tank, I should do it slowly. Maybe I should do the water change the way I'm most comfortable with? I think, having the new dechlorinated water in a bucket, and having my tank water drip into it for about an hour, then taking out 10% and pouring the water from the bucket into the tank, would be the easiest for me. I think it would work. Any more suggestions or concerns? :3



Gizmo said:


> Siphon some tank water out, water your garden or whatever with it.
> 
> Fill buckets with tap water, dechlorinate said tap water.
> 
> Siphon new water into tank. Or just dump, if you're lazy or in a rush. Just be careful about osmotic shock. Don't worry about mixing or anything like that.


I would do this, If I could fight gravity... But I'm pretty sure with my ghetto air pump tube and check valve can't do this unless its next to or above my tank. I don't have another table or space to put said bucket, or even a bottle. That's why I think I have to do it the way I mentioned earlier in this post. :3


----------



## James0816

Generally speaking, you can just pour the water in.

What will play a factor in it is the parms of the new water. I'll give you a good example. I'm on well water and the pH is rock bottom on the meter. 5.5 lab tested as a matter of fact. I keep my tanks in the 7.4 range. It would be very bad if I just dumped the water in with that so I age my water.

I also have several sensitive tanks which I take the extra precaution of dripping the water in. Too much to risk for me.


----------



## Pigeonfish

James0816 said:


> Generally speaking, you can just pour the water in.
> 
> What will play a factor in it is the parms of the new water. I'll give you a good example. I'm on well water and the pH is rock bottom on the meter. 5.5 lab tested as a matter of fact. I keep my tanks in the 7.4 range. It would be very bad if I just dumped the water in with that so I age my water.
> 
> I also have several sensitive tanks which I take the extra precaution of dripping the water in. Too much to risk for me.


I'll so some research on the fish I'll be getting, that way I'd know if I can just dump it in or drip it with caution. Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## Gizmo

Pigeonfish said:


> I would do this, If I could fight gravity... But I'm pretty sure with my ghetto air pump tube and check valve can't do this unless its next to or above my tank. I don't have another table or space to put said bucket, or even a bottle. That's why I think I have to do it the way I mentioned earlier in this post. :3


For my 10 and 29 gallon tanks, I prop the 5 gallon bucket on the corner of the tank and siphon that way. For my 3 gallon, I've got it right under a window sill on my desk (my room is partially underground, so the sill is higher than the desk), so I set the bucket on the sill and siphon down to the tank. For the 3 gallon, I use airline tubing with a needle valve and suction cups at each end to do my PWC's.


----------



## jrman83

James has a good reason to do it. If the ph of the water you're putting in is close to that of the tank, I see no reason. The fish you keep may dictate otherwise. You would be surprised at how I do my water changes probably. My tap is 8.2 and the 50% RO water I add is 6.7. I drain 50% (sometimes more) on all my tanks and place RO water in all 3 tanks before I go back and finish topping off with my tap water. But....the ph of my tanks is pretty close to my RO water due to injected CO2 and using 50% RO.


----------



## James0816

Pigeonfish said:


> Maybe I should do the water change the way I'm most comfortable with?


BINGO! And that's the money answer right there folks.


----------



## treimers

Just spotted this thread --

I'd been doing the "bag in tank for 45 minutes" method, and while it worked, 
this looked even better.

I'm giving it a try now with some more platys and tetras that just came home.

I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## jrman83

treimers said:


> Just spotted this thread --
> 
> I'd been doing the "bag in tank for 45 minutes" method, and while it worked,
> this looked even better.
> 
> I'm giving it a try now with some more platys and tetras that just came home.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes...


The bag in the tank doesn't do anything except equal the temperature unless you are adding some of the water at some point.


----------



## sik-lid

jrman83 said:


> There is a lot of talk about drip acclimation on here and for someone new to some of this you may not know what it involves and how easy it is.
> 
> First off, drip acclimation is a way to _*slowly*_ get the fish that will inhabit your tank to get accustomed to your water. A severe ph shift from the water they came from to your water is enough to kill some fish and is known as ph shock. Since I have been using this method my losses a day or two after the fish store have decreased by probably close to 80-90% and the fish doesn't go to one spot and sit for a few days. They are very active immediately - usually. Shyness is inherit with some fish.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would explain with pics what is involved. You will need about 6ft of ailine tubing, some tape (preferrable, but not required), a bucket that is used only for aquarium stuff, and a piece of wood (can be substituted).
> 
> You start with your bag of fish. Cut the top off and pour out a little bit of the water. Take the fish and pour them gently into the bucket (you will need to tilt the bucket and then place the block of wood underneath to prop it up.
> 
> 
> Place it in front of the tank the fish are going to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the airline tubing and tie 3 overhand knots into it and pull them a little tight, but not too tight. Stick one end of the hose into the tank and the other end into the bucket. Tape down both ends. Suck on the bottom end of the hose to start a siphon (use your own method if you don't want to put your mouth on the hose). Once the water starts flowing, tighten the knots you made previously until you get about 1 drop per second into the bucket. You may need to really tighten them down and can even include a 4th knot if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have flow established and everything is secure, cover the bucket to keep out most of the light. After about 2hrs, net the fish out of the bucket (do not pour the water in your tank) and place into your tanke. I usually take a mental note the water level that was in the bucket before I started dripping water into it to give me an idea of how much has dripped from the tank. You want it to be mostly your water by time the 2hrs has gone by. Once you put in the tank, keep the lights out for minimum 1hr.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all that is needed. This is slightly a pain to accomplish, but once you see how you start losing less fish right after you buy them you'll want to do this every time.


You are absolutely correct on this procedure and the benefits of doing it this way are completely in the pet and the pet owners favor. I have been known to just throw my cichlids in with my other fish after just getting the temperature equal between my bag and my tank. I have never lost a fish but I have experienced the corner isolation before. Not anymore! I use this method and it is an excellent way to acclimate your fish to their new homes. I am so glad you posted this. Oh and BTW, you can get a stop cock that simply works with the roll of your thumb to control the drip from the medical supply in your local city or on the internet just google it. Any nurse knows exactly what it is.


----------



## Hooperman42

Well your gunna really hate me on this one.. For water changes on my 55 I use a large pitcher or better yet siphone the amount I want out. Which if I do a third or so is a fair amount of water... I then take tap water at or about the same temp..never cooler... Put in the stress coat and pour it rightin with a ig ole plastic bucket used just for this so I know it has nothing else in it after a quick rinse... or several buckets. Never lost a fish. Just keep an eye on the temp to make sure nothing sudden as far as a rise goes. Poor mans method I guess or impatient man. I have a gorgeous betta, cats and wacky loaches and plants..So guess I'm doing it wrong. All in all the process take 20 minutes. Wipe off the front of the tank and it's done as far as simple partials go. For adding fish.. I remove some water from the bag...float it...keep adding a bit of tank water and then add the fish after 20-30 minutes...I try not to add any of the bag water and net when possible...but I do turn off the lights and just leave moons on. I know I know..


----------



## Hooperman42

By the way pics are a bit old the big tank now has two bio wheel marineland 350's and two 48 inch t5 bulbs added to the lame little LEDs in the pics. The smaller tank a 20g long has low water as it is my sons mystery snail world with some cherry barbs and neon and cardinal tetras...same methods used on both tanks. :fish5:


----------



## jaguayo

Just got my first few fish today after my tank finally cycled on Thursday. Got and IV tube from a local drugstore and I'm using that to control de dripping rate as it also comes with a tube. It's working great! Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Hooperman42

Sounds good enjoy! I just think it's just such overkill for adding fish unless they were very expensive breeds but just me. 



*pc[/B]


jaguayo said:


> Just got my first few fish today after my tank finally cycled on Thursday. Got and IV tube from a local drugstore and I'm using that to control de dripping rate as it also comes with a tube. It's working great! Thanks for the tips.


----------



## jrman83

Hooperman42 said:


> Sounds good enjoy! I just think it's just such overkill for adding fish unless they were very expensive breeds but just me.
> 
> 
> 
> *pc[/B]


If you don't care enough to do this for your fish, then why buy them - regardless of the cost? I can set this up and start the drip in just a few minutes. From there you're netting fish out of the bucket. How much easier can it get.


----------



## Hooperman42

Just giving an opinion. I am sure your way is the best. Still never lost a fish but that's just the way it turned out that's all.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## snail

It depends a lot on the hardness etc of the water you have in your tank compared to the water the fish were being kept in in the store. Usually we buy fish locally from stores that use the same tap water we do so it might be that the change in conditions between tanks is not significant but if the change is too great it will certainly be very stressful to the fish and possibly fatal.


----------



## fauxcive

I've used this method before (actually some random dude at the pet store told me about it while we were looking at fish). Although my bucket is huge, so I started off the drip in one of those chinese food takeout soup containers, put the fish with store water in there (makes it much easier to since you just invert and slowly remove bag), and put the container inside the bucket. I let it drip for a while, and when the small container has overflowed enough into the bucket, I carefully remove the chinese food container and continue the drip.


----------



## hanky

Great job of describing this method, I saw some articles on line that want you to "drip out" up to 20% of your tank water,I have a 95gallon tank, It would take me all day, I like your method best and cant wait to try it out.*w3


----------



## ZachZaf

Great description the exact method i use in fact! I do have a hint for the winter months though. 

I tend to use a low tech low cost work around for the wintertime to keep the water warm while dripping. I take a large canning jar. and fill it directly from the pressure relief valve of the water heater ( usually just shy of 190F. bundle up the drip line in the hot water and back down to the bucket between the temp change of the water from the tank to the heating jug and back down again you can work out (it is a bit of a science) the temp to be just about tank water temp (unless you have a molten tank...) I can typically get the drip water just about tank temps so the scoop and drop isn't quite as dramatic for the little guys.


----------



## Donald Hansen

I have a question. I've read about both methods, drip and float, at different sites on the Internet. Most of them say not to add the water the fish came in to your aquarium. Why is that? Seems to me that the amount of water I'm adding to a large tank like my 55 gal is not going to change the parameters by very much. Also if your worried about bringing in something contagious, the new fish are going to do that anyway.

DLH


----------



## ZachZaf

I would agree that it probably wont change the paramaters much... but whats in it? 

Bacteria, faeces, ammonia nitrates nitrites... parasites.. gunk and crap... Even the best LFS (and very much so a petshop) will have things floating around that you dont necessarily want to have in your tank. I have been dripping and scooping for a long while and had no trouble at all! although before when i just floated and poured i often lost a handful of fish from some unknown in the water.


----------



## snail

The slime coat on a fish gives it natural protection so it won't always be carrying parasites, fungal or bacterial infections that are in the water. Some parasites like ich have a free swimming stage when they are not attached to the fish so it is possible to infect a tank with the water from the bag even if there were no parasites on the fish. Also there could be pesky algae or unwanted snail eggs, hydra etc in the water. Most of the time it's no big deal but seeing as there is no need to add the water most people prefer not to just in case.


----------



## Gracie30

Awesome idea, but if I used aged water want the temps be way different. I usually take 10% of the water and then use tap water and try match it to the tank temp as best as I can, I am new to this so any help is needed thanks.


----------



## jrman83

Amadaca said:


> With good quality water, none of this is necessary. Ive never lost a fish (kept many tanks in the 90's, and re-started the hobby again six or so months ago) by simply floating the bag in the tank for fifteen mins, then pouring a small cup of tankwater into the bag and letting it sit for five minutes. Never lost a fish...ever.
> 
> If you're losing fish, its because you either have poor water chemistry or are buying weakened specimens. Either way, drip-acclimation is about the most painstaking, tiresome, redundant way to go about remedying the problem.


Water quality has little to do with it. It has to do with the water they came from to the water they are going in. Not dirty water.

If your method has worked for you, great! This is how to do it, not telling anyone they should do it. It is a choice. 

And now we know yours.


----------



## jbrown5217

Amadaca said:


> Water quality has everything to do with everything.
> 
> That aside, if you're worried about pH differences, which are unlikely to be dramatic anyway, why wouldnt you just ask to see what pH the fish is kept in? I really dont see, and havent seen evidence to justify, the religious devotion to Drip Acclimation (or water changes on a WEEKLY basis, for that matter --- another bonafide waste of time and money).


You are looking at drip acclimating from a negative attitude. The reason that many of us drip acclimate is to create the best possible transition from one tank to another. This is especially true if your tank is in an area like mine at home where the water is different because your lfs pays for water (through a water company) and your house has well water. 

Also water changes are necessary just because nitrates are not necessary every week it is encouraged because you keep your water as clean as possible to give your fish the best possible life. Especially if you are going through a cycle and you need to keep ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates in check. 

Even in a cycled tank keeping nitrates below 40ppm is extremely important.

So before you question us on our methods look at it from our perspective, we only wish to give the best life to any and all fish that we hear about and two of the best ways to do that are drip acclimation and weekly water changes.


----------



## jrman83

Amadaca said:


> Water quality has everything to do with everything.
> 
> That aside, if you're worried about pH differences, which are unlikely to be dramatic anyway, why wouldnt you just ask to see what pH the fish is kept in? I really dont see, and havent seen evidence to justify, the religious devotion to Drip Acclimation (or water changes on a WEEKLY basis, for that matter --- another bonafide waste of time and money).


This is to assume your water quality is good and at least ammonia, nitrite are 0 and nitrates are under control. Like I said, water quality has little to do with it. Whatever water to "clean water" is not the key. Going from bad water quality to good water quality can have just as a negative effect as anything else.

It is ph, but it is also gh/kh, tds levels,...anything that is majorly different. 

It takes 5min, if that, to set this up. Come back at the most 2hrs later and you put fish in. If it seems unnecessary to you and you've gotten away with it without having to do it...okay. What is your point?

Like I said, if _your_ choice is not to drip then okay. Don't come in this thread and say how it doesn't make sense to you if you have a different method....noted. 

Now move on. Start another thread on how drip acclimation and weekly water changes are a waste of time. You'll get a nice response.


----------



## jbrown5217

Amadaca said:


> I have the same goals --- I personally wouldnt keep ANY kind of fish in a smaller tank than what I have now --- a 2ft, 17.5G --- and looking around at various forums, I see myself as quite a bit more humane than many.
> 
> I am all for water changes, but once a week is excessive (unless, of course, you are cruel-minded enough to maintain a 10G or under tank), and Drip Acclimation is excessive. In my considered opinion.


10 gallons is fine for quite a few fish, so don't go throwing that in someones face. Research on the fish best suited for it is necessary, but it is definetly possible and not cruel-minded.

And we have established that in your opinion you don't think drip acclimation is necessary, we get it, but I still want to do it so move on, like jr said.


----------



## jbrown5217

Taking this back it's not relevant to the post. And I am truly sorry for posting it in the first place.


----------



## jrman83

Amadaca said:


> I must have missed the, "No Dissenting Opinions," sticky. Is this a forum, a place of discussion, and debate, or an episode of Barney?
> 
> I have criticised the Drip Acclimation method --- not insulted someones mother.


Just so you know and maybe you haven't noticed, this is a sticky thread. These type threads, again in case you're maybe not used to forums, are usually instructional in nature.

Given that, if you have a question about it by all means ask. If you disagree with it, just say so and move on. It is not the place to go back and forth over what your personal beliefs are. The thread was placed here to show how to do it, that's it.

Drip acclimation is probably one of the most recognized methods for preparing fish for a new tank. If you don't believe that, use google to confirm if you like.

If you would like to say more about how you don't agree, please do start another thread and fire away. Just not here.


----------



## WheeledGoat

I have easy access to the drip-rate controllers / stop cocks / thumb-rollers that make it child's play to dial in however fast you'd like the water to flow through your tubing. I'd be happy to pop one in an envelope for any interested fellow hobbyists, no charge; shoot me an email at my username at yahoo. If it's ok with you I'll prob just send a whole IV tubing set, which will be everything you need do to this except the bucket and towel.


----------



## Razmear

Thanks for the great write up!
I have one problem using your method, well actually 3, 3 cats that would be in that bucket snacking on whatevers inside. 
What are the little plastic tubs that hang on the inside of the tank called, I'll probably use that method to acclimate them with tank water but I've brain cramped and can't think of what those units are called for googling purposes.

Edit: found em on Amazon:
Amazon.com: TOM Aquarium Accessories Dip & Pour Multi-Purpose Container, Large: Pet Supplies


----------



## coralbandit

Lee's Specimen Container - large
I put a towel over bucket to keep dogs and cats out and give fish peace.Cats have tried to get on top of towel a couple times.
Aquarium Specimen Container


----------



## Jim 642

Thanks jrman83 i have 10 neons & 5 guppies just got back from pet smart trying your system now. Liked the way you showed how to acclimate fish with pictures it is a big help to me. The people at the fish store said the water in my county is bad for fish and drinking to buy a RO for my tank. i don't no what RO is but will check in to it. Jim


----------



## Auban

i would like to add to this thread that a hang on back breeder box makes an excellent "bucket" to drip acclimate your fish. they usually come with a lid that prevents fish from jumping out, which would also prevent cats from messing with the fish. they are usually air powered, with a valve to control flow, so you can control the rate at which it mixes the tank water with the water your fish traveled in. the only downside is that it pours the water back into your tank, but if you set it up empty and keep an eye on it, you can catch it before it fills up. that way you can dump the water into a bucket or something and either scoop the fish out or allow it more time to drip acclimate. of course, you could just leave it there if you have it set up on a quarantine tank...

so far as the merits of drip acclimation, i personally believe its greatest use is for acclimating the fish to the temperature of your tank. i have often collected fish from very cold water, or received fish in the mail that were shipped during cool weather, and if i were to float them, the fish would die of thermal shock. drip acclimating them avoids this problem.

if you have ever caught a wild darter during cold weather and tried to float it in a warm tank, you know how quickly a fish can succumb to thermal shock...


----------



## silvergourami1

This is a system pretty much any enthusiast does; in one form or another. It is a perfect method for creating a smooth transition for new fish or adding old fish to a new tank or new environ. I usually go a little more hardcore and pour some in along with good old tetra dechlorinator plus just in case...a lil bit mind you though.

I hate to see any fish suffer so I do as much as possible to make them comfortable...and get even more stressed than the fish when they appear uncomfortable or will be.


----------



## RapidRay46

Real newbe here and very useful information when i decide to add more fish. I was cycleing new tank when grand kids showed up and dumped 5 goldfish into it plop done. Lucky they are hardy all doing good lol


----------



## joecrouse

My only question... How do you keep a big, dumber than a hammer, nosey black lab from deciding the towel is a play toy and the water with the floaty swimmy stuff isn't to drink and that the floaty swimmy things are NOT tasty treats to be snarked and enjoyed. 

This is the dog that leaves nose prints on the exterior glass and growls at some fish but wags her tail at others, ate an entire can of fish food and a bag full of algae wafers among a few other things... (Did I mention my dog is dummber than a hammer?) my dog is so dumb she was trying to Nom on a Computer hard drive that she stole off my desk.


----------



## coralbandit

^^^That's funny!^^^
I got 5 labs and they definately drink out of my fry tanks(or any low to the ground)!
A bungee cord or rubber band to keep towel in place and due dilligance of the owner(I am really no one to speak on this!).Possibly a 5 g bucket with a lid that could have hole drilled in it for the drip line.
I have had no hard drive issues,BUT time warner cable has replaced more than a few remote controls!I still don't think they're dumb,confused? Possibly even mis understood.We need to remeber they are mans best friend(at least 5 of mine!).


----------



## jrman83

joecrouse said:


> My only question... How do you keep a big, dumber than a hammer, nosey black lab from deciding the towel is a play toy and the water with the floaty swimmy stuff isn't to drink and that the floaty swimmy things are NOT tasty treats to be snarked and enjoyed.
> 
> This is the dog that leaves nose prints on the exterior glass and growls at some fish but wags her tail at others, ate an entire can of fish food and a bag full of algae wafers among a few other things... (Did I mention my dog is dummber than a hammer?) my dog is so dumb she was trying to Nom on a Computer hard drive that she stole off my desk.


I have similar issues. I have had one cat that will try and stick his paws in the bucket to get the fish, if by chance it is not covered. He has removed the cover though. I place one of my dining room chairs right over the bucket as much as it will fit. The legs brace the sides so it can't be moved and it will usually cover enough of the top to prevent the towel to be removed.


----------

